# Please help/ Dx Lesion tongue



## bella2 (Jun 26, 2009)

Hi, I was looking for some advice on a dx for a lesion of the tongue, all that I can come up with  is 528.9, would love to hear other opinions.
Thanks in advance for all responses.


----------



## Anna Weaver (Jun 26, 2009)

*lesion*

That's what I come up with also. 528.9


----------



## abc1099 (Jun 29, 2009)

I code for an Oncologist and until I know if it is malignant or benign I would coude it 235.1 (uncertain behavior).  That code is found in the Neoplasm table.    I hope that helps.


----------



## jackjones62 (Jun 29, 2009)

Normally, when I post an excision or biopsy of tongue lesion prior to receiving the pathology report, I use 239.0, neoplasm, tongue, unspecified; it is my understanding that any neoplasm "uncertain behavior" code is specifically used by pathology, it is used when pathologists are unable to determine whether a specimen is malignant or benign.

Jennifer 
ENT CT


----------

